

Ask HN: Do services need to store data / link that data to users? - Jonovono

Hi. I am just wondering how this works. Is one required by law to store user data in a database for a certain amount of time (for example, could snapchat immediately delete images from their server, or do they need a record?). Also, does the data you store have to be somehow connected to someone, say an IP address, email, etc?
======
k3oni
There is no such provision that i know off required by law. The only reason to
save some customer data would be for billing purposes or depending on the
product for shipping purposes.

But i might be wrong and it might depend on the country your business is
registered in.

